# how to find good help



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

help me


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

That is the $60,000 question.


----------



## Rex Mann (May 23, 2004)

We cultivate the freinds and sometimes family of our better workers.
What type of business do you have.

Peace,

Rex

paversinstalled.com


----------



## ABA Const (Mar 6, 2004)

mexico my friend. LOL just depends on what your goal is but that is the biggest thing everyone is looking for. and in just an up market for construction even lops can find jobs so it is hard to find a good worker


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2004)

*LOPs*

For all those that do not understand this term: LOPs

L= LOW

O= Offensive

P= Person

To My Knowledge, Thank You


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Wish you luck, unregistered. I just found 2 and I'm keeping them.


----------

